# Bilbao



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hello, can anyone recommend any campsites or Aires near to Bilbao for a one night stop-over please? We are going over on 28th February but will be arriving at 17.30 and will have little daylight left. I have been told that there is overnight parking allowed at the ferry terminal. Can anyone confirm this? The nearest site open I have found open so far is at Burgos, but that is about a 2 hour drive. There is Santilliana Camping near Santander, 1.5 hours driving but it is a very narrow site to negotiate during darkness.

Hope someone can help - Thanks, Nick


----------



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

is it possible to park for the night at the port of santander does anyone know please


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We parked overnight on the port last Jan 2011 with no problems except from some port vehicle movement, as far as I can recall the local authority in Santander have stopped parking/overnighting anywhere within the city limits except for those with exemptions.


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

No problem parking on port at Bilbao. Parking area on right just before exit from port 8 vans parked with us on 23 Jan.
Spoke to a port official who advised that there was no authorisation by Brittany Ferries for parking but OK for us to park at our risk, so we parked, and it was very quiet.


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Thanks fastanlite. I have just managed to get a reply from Brittany Ferries who assure me there is overnight parking available opposite the port exit. However as it is outside the port boundaries they cannot guarantee it is secure. This sounds as though it may be the same area you are talking about, so we will give it a try. Thanks again, Nick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Parking*

When we were waiting to board the Bilbao-Portsmouth Ferry Month. There was a large group of caravaners and motorhomers who I think had disembarked the ship and were setting down on the port for the night.

That is what I saw, I think that was what had happened.

TM


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We parked in November next to Ticket office on the Port. There are decent toilets and a small cafe. Cafe is only open around sailing times.
No problem at all. It is pretty obvious when you get to Port.

If you are here early we walked to a little fishing port just past the Port entrace about 10 mins walk and plenty of parking if you drive to it.

It all looks abit 'Porty and Industrial' on approach but the little village is lovely and has bars/restaurants. Think you could possibly overnight at the village.

If in doubt ask at the security desk at entrance to port they directed us to it.

Hve your vehicle documents handy the ciivil guard stopped us before we boarded the ferry wanted to see all our documents and searched the van with a dog for Drugs 8O 

Hope this helps

Margaret


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Thank you teemyob and MEES for your replies. Judging by what most of the replies indicate, there is no real problem in parking overnight within the port for vehicles arriving and it seems secure as well. Thanks again to those of you who have taken the time to reply. Nick


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Bilbao port is at Zierbena, to the west of Bilbao; the village (La Puerta) is really nice, has a marina and several really good restaurants. There are three or four bits of Zierbena, on different sides of the headland, the one on the far side (La Arena) has a really beautiful beach.

There is wild camping around in Zierbena at the marina car park, about half a mile from disembarkation and a 5 mins walk into the lower village where the restaurants are

Zierbena La Puerta is the marina and the restaurants in the old village and Zierbena La Arena is the beach, there are cafes and hotels there and dunes

For food try local scrumpy cider, black pudding and a salt cod

This is a direct link to the excellent Biscay Tourist office page, The site is in English as well as Euskadi and castella (Castillian Spanish)

http://www.bizkaiacostavasca.com/en/leisure/where_to_sleep_result.aspx

If you are going south the new Bilbao outer ring is open taking you through tunnels instead of the old motorway which went past Barrakaldo and the centre. Cuts 20 mins and saves a lot of hassle on your first hour driving on the "wrong side". The turn off is very soon after you get on the motorway from Zierbena and it is pretty quiet and may not be on your maps or Sat Nav as yet. it only opened in October. It is well signed.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thiawin this is exactly what I was trying to describe but you do it so much better!

Some people still apparently think the ferry port is in the city.

Either way plenty of options for overnighting and getting a meal if required.

Margaret


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Come and Go*

The tunnel confused me a bit last month.

We went to Bilbao last September and came back in October.

We came back one way with Brittany Ferries last month saw the signs had changed and ended up through the pay (toll) Tunnels.

It was not what I wanted as we had intended to go to a Spanish supermarket along the old route. But we ended up at eroski somewhere.

TM


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I found your posts really helpful as we are going to France in September, probably the Poole Cherbourg crossing and then coming back mid October from Bilbao to Portsmouth. I enquiries about staying overnight at Poole and you can pay £5 and park in the car lane.

Val


----------

